# woodcarving with a router



## Hal898 (Dec 3, 2008)

I reciently read an article about woodcarving using a small router and bits like wood rasps. Unfortunately the article did not mention where to purchase the bits. I've got a little Colt router that would fit the application if only I could find the proper bits. I have a Dremmel moter with the kind of bits I'd like to have. The dremmel works good but I'l like to go BIG scale


----------

